# Need to ID this machine.



## Shain77 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hope someone can help me out here. picked up this craftsman 5/20 this summer at a garage sale. Took a lot of cleaning and adjusting, but I have it running decent now.

Can anyone ID this machine? the Model # tag is faded away

Best numbers I can make out on the chassis;

Model - C9-9112328 (?really not sure?)

Motor is a tecumseh model# 143-687032 Serial 8139B

Need to ID to order parts.

Also it only chucks snow about 3-4 ft.. Any tips?

Thanks

Shain.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It is a single stage, but you could still try the impeller kit modification.


----------



## SnowPlow1 (Oct 26, 2013)

the 143. Engine model & serial decoded HS50-67170B 
8139B = 8 year (1978?) 139 day engine was built, shift B 

The big clue given here is what sears used as builder that model year.
the first 3 digits of the model could be? 536 & 809 AMF, 502 Murray, 785 Atlas/general power,247 MTD example 536.91123 from your guess given
on the model number on the silver tag on machine.


----------

